# Mice/Rat repeller effect APH??



## katiepatati (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm wondering if you could help me... I seem to have a bit of a mouse problem in my floorboards or behind skirting boards (I can hear them but no droppings to be seen!) .... I was thinking of purchasing a mouse repeller ...you plug it in and it transmits ultrasonic sounds which repel mice and rats...
Homebase - Mouse and Rat Repeller (Electronic) customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

It says it will effect guinea pigs, hamsters etc but not dogs/cats ...

I have a african pygmy hedgehog in the upstairs bedroom.... do you think it will send him abit loopy? hurt his ears etc??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

katiepatati said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm wondering if you could help me... I seem to have a bit of a mouse problem in my floorboards or behind skirting boards (I can hear them but no droppings to be seen!) .... I was thinking of purchasing a mouse repeller ...you plug it in and it transmits ultrasonic sounds which repel mice and rats...
> Homebase - Mouse and Rat Repeller (Electronic) customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings
> ...


Hmm I would be a bit cautious using something like this, and would say No, purely for the fact you just don't know. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say it probably would affect the APH as it affects hamsters, guinea pigs and rats etc. Probably best not to use it! But that is my opinion.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Get a skunk, it sorted out my mouse problem:2thumb:


----------

